# should puppies be on grain free?



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

my bodie has had iching and chewing problems ever sence we brought him home hes now 4 months old and weights 34 pounds.we thought it was the food so we put him on fromms whitefish and potato. but i was reading some forums here and alot of them were saying its not good to have puppies on grain free that it will make them grow too fast. we just switch him to were thats all he eats, his stools are kinda soft should i be worried?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not sure about having puppies on grain-free food and all that, but I do know that Whitefish & Potato isn't grain-free.


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

what is grain free food? and what would make his stools soft please i feel so stupid lol


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The Fromm foods that are grain free would be the Beef Fritatta flavor and the Surf & Turf flavor.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Very high protein foods can be too rich for some young puppies--which equals too soft poo. The large breed puppy foods are suppose to be formulated so the pups do not grow too much early on causing joint problems.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the whitefish and potato ingredient list from the Fromm site:



> Whitefish & Potato
> FOR DOGS
> 
> 
> ...


 
The rice, oatmeal, barley, and millet are all grains. Grain free food would get their carbs from potato, tapioca, etc.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Goldens are itchy dogs. My guys all scratch themselves kind of like their morning "Hello."Since they don't have lesions, I don't think twice about it. mine also get 2000mg of fish oil daily.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you give Bodie treats aside from his food? Treats can wreak havoc on a dogs stools. You could always try adding some organic pumpkin to the food, it will help firm things up a bit. We are a Fromm family and have done very well on it. You might like the Duck and Sweet Potato recipe. Be sure to allocate the calories from the White Fish recipe. A dogs stool is a good indicator if something is going on with your dog. You are doing a good job paying attention to it. If Bodie is teething or in the beginning stages of teething, that will affect a dogs stool. There are so many choices and options for dog foods, that taking a look at the environment, treats and developemental age/stage of your dog are all important factors. Sometimes you have to be a detective. Good luck.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Goldens are itchy dogs. My guys all scratch themselves kind of like their morning "Hello."Since they don't have lesions, I don't think twice about it. mine also get 2000mg of fish oil daily.


Huh. Not mine! I'd be considering how dry their environment is - ie heated homes in the winter can be very drying, and even just frequently misting them with water with a few drops of conditioner in it (like you'd use as a brushing spray) to elevate the humidity can be very helpful. 

I'm not a believer in the whole grain-free thing...:no:


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I wouldn't be worried about "soft stool" on a high quality food especially as you're still switching him. Add a probiotic & enzyme to his diet, this will line his digestive tract w/ healthy bacteria that helps to properly break down the food so his body his getting all the right nutrients. 
Most commercial brands and even quality puppy foods have more fillers in them like "ground rice", "ground cracked barley", etc... this hardens stool to give the illusion that it is "healthy" stool. Soft stool will eventually subside as his digestive system becomes stronger, but I never want to see a hard, crumbly bowel movement because that is not healthy either!
As for the "Goldens are just itchy dogs" comment...that's a false statement. There's no reason for any dog to itch excessively & if they do, I think it is something to show concern about. I agree with Pointgold that it could be a dry household because of the heat. The puppy could even need a good professional bath & brush out.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Never ever again I'll put a sporting dog on grain free diet unless my Vet shows me a written note saying he/she must be on a grain free diet


----------

